# Wild bar hog snack sticks



## mallard (Feb 27, 2016)

i have about 100lbs of wild hog from today, most is from a 235lb bar we killed.  In the past I've always halved it and put on a charcoal smoker.  

Now that I have a mes40 and a stuffer I would like to try and make some snack sticks.  Does anybody have a good recipe I can try? Thinking of adding cheese to them?

Thanks for the help


----------



## rod g15 (Feb 28, 2016)

Search here for "Nepas hot stick recipe", I really like that one. I use 80% deer 20% pork. Or 90% deer and 10% pork fat. Can add one pound of Hi temp cheese for a 10 # batch. I use pepper jack. I didn't use the encapsulated citric acid, no reason, just didn't have any. Would think your wild hog would work just as well.


----------



## mallard (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the help.  

i found the "nepas" and also another.  can cheese be added to both of these? and how much per pound? Thanks

For snack sticks my goto is Nepas hot stick recipe.

10 pound recipe
10 pound lean burger or venison (85/15)
2 tsp. Pink Instacure
6 Tbls. Salt
1 Tbls. Black pepper
1 Tbls. Red pepper (I used chipotle)
1 Tbls. Garlic salt
2 Tbls. Accent (opt)
1 Tbls. Sugar
2 tsp. Cayenne pepper
1 tsp. Paprika
1-1/2 Tbls. Crushed red pepper (I ran thru spice mill just a little to break up seeds)
1 Tbls. Hot sauce (I used Franks Xhot)
1 Cup water (mix hot sauce into water)
2.5 Tbls. Encapsulated citric acid

Mix all together well except ECA. Just before stuffing mix in ECA.
Stuff into sheep casings or small stick size casings (17-19mm).
Smoke 1-2 hours (applied smoke) at 150-160 F. Then bump temp up to 170 till IT measures 152 F. Continue until desired dryness or dehydrate further for slim jim like dryness. Can stop at 152 IT for fresh snack stick style.

and this one

*Hammie Stix*

2lb. Pork (70/30) Medium ground and then fine ground

1/2 tsp Cure #1

2 Tbsp Light Brown Sugar

1 tsp Salt

1 Tbsp Garlic Powder

1 Tbsp Onion Powder

1 tsp basil

1 tsp honey

1 tsp Amephos

1 tsp Mustard Seeds

EDIT:: I did add a large cap of Maple extract, wanted to be exact!

I am not sure how the Amephos will work with stix, holding the moisture instead of allowing the to dry out. I am hoping I am on to something good though. But we will see. AND in sheep casings too!













030.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 2, 2014






Thanks to Woodcutter, his recipe I believe. I was truely impressed. AND the Amephos made all the difference, so much better than store bought.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 6, 2016)

M, they look scrumptious!


----------



## mallard (Mar 6, 2016)

I can't take credit for those, that was just from the copy and paste of the above recipe I'm going to try out.  I just hope mine get close to that


----------

